# Link to Height calculator



## carmenlucy123 (7 November 2011)

Is this helpful to people i'v been searching for something like this
Says my two should make 16.1 yipeeeee!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (7 November 2011)

Well you might need the link eh  http://www.ctarabians.com/How_tall_will_my_arabian_foal_grow.html


----------



## Beatrice5 (7 November 2011)

Excellent - that is fab - thank you. Henna should be 15.2 to 16hh which was my guess anyway but good fun


----------



## carmenlucy123 (7 November 2011)

It is calculated for Arabs/light horses but still gives an idea!


----------

